# George's Iwagumi



## George Farmer (5 Apr 2009)

Here's a few shots from my latest 60cm Iwagumi layout. 

I'm afraid you'll have to wait for it to be published in PFK for a full-tank shot.  Sorry.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Apr 2009)

your missing one george,

full tank   nice mate. king of clean!


----------



## StevenA (5 Apr 2009)

Lovely George, another masterpiece


----------



## Superman (5 Apr 2009)

Looks good, can't wait to see it in the mag.

What have you been dosing in this?


----------



## Tony Swinney (5 Apr 2009)

Great pics - I'm loving the copper harlequins at the minute


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2009)

Tantalising picks George!  Any ideas when we should look forwards to this being published?


----------



## George Farmer (5 Apr 2009)

Thanks, guys.

Clark - I'm using the full ADA substrate and fert system.  At the moment I'm dosing 3ml of Brighty K and 3ml of Step 1 per day.  With every water change I am dosing Phyton Git and Green Bacter.  I will switch to Step 2 in a month or so and consider Special Lights, depending on plant condition. 

Steve - Not sure mate.  I'm seeing Jeremy today so will discuss it then.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (5 Apr 2009)

This looks like one to look forward to.  Are they Rasbora Hengli?


----------



## samc (5 Apr 2009)

any chance of posting a full tank shot when its been published as i havent got subscribed to the mag yet


----------



## George Farmer (5 Apr 2009)

Thanks again.

Thomas - Yes, they're _Trigonostigma hengeli_.

Sam - Of course.  I always post my aquascapes on UKAPS.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Apr 2009)

i didn't read the thread properly, sorry. full tank shot later


----------



## TDI-line (5 Apr 2009)

Top notch as usual George.


----------



## jay (5 Apr 2009)

so clean!!
Did you plant the HC by stem? 
Its a good low, even coverage.


----------



## JamesM (5 Apr 2009)

Looking good, George... can't wait to see more shots


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2009)

Nice photos George, looking forward for the feature in the magazine and some full tank shots  congrats


----------



## George Farmer (6 Apr 2009)

Thanks, guys!



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Did you plant the HC by stem?


Yes mate.  I only used 3 pots of Tropica HC and 1 pot of hairgrass.  It took around 3 weeks to get 100% coverage.  And that's with 2 x T5 and 6 hour photoperiod.

As usual, initially I found the individual HC stems growing upward.  I let them do this for a few days, then prune them back to near the substrate, re-planting any areas I feel need it.  It then carpets much better, tighter and faster.

I am now pruning the entire lawn every week to keep it in shape.  I can honestly say it's the healthiest planting I've ever seen in any of my tanks.  

Most visitors don't believe it is real, until they see the oxygen bubbles.  I love seeing their reaction!

An affluent friend of mine originally asked me and Jeremy to set up a 10 foot reef.  Now she wants a 10 foot Iwagumi instead!  

Happy times.   

Thanks again for all the nice feedback.


----------



## Fred Dulley (6 Apr 2009)

Nice!
Eagerly looking forward to seeing a FTS. For two reasons.
1. Isn't this your first proper 60cm Iwagumi?
2. The use of ADA products.

3weeks to get full overage


----------



## George Farmer (6 Apr 2009)

Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Nice!
> Eagerly looking forward to seeing a FTS. For two reasons.
> 1. Isn't this your first proper 60cm Iwagumi?
> 2. The use of ADA products.
> ...


Thanks, Fred.

Yes and yes.  I've used ADA Aqua Soil in four set-ups so far, but not the whole system.  The growth and health is remarkable in this.  Not a hint of algae either, despite the low biomass and ammonia at start up...

A full step-by-step and full tank shot will hopefully be featured in the July issue of PFK.  Once that is published it will be my pleasure to share more images on UKAPS.


----------



## Superman (6 Apr 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> As usual, initially I found the individual HC stems growing upward.  I let them do this for a few days, then prune them back to near the substrate, re-planting any areas I feel need it.  It then carpets much better, tighter and faster.
> 
> I am now pruning the entire lawn every week to keep it in shape.  I can honestly say it's the healthiest planting I've ever seen in any of my tanks.



Thats interesting about the HC George, I've noticed that mine has started growing upward like you describe. Is it best to prune back to the substrate as soon as possible, or would you wait a week or so after planting for the HC to establish itself in the substrate?

Any tips would be appreciated as I'd like a nice carpet nice and quick!


----------



## George Farmer (6 Apr 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Is it best to prune back to the substrate as soon as possible, or would you wait a week or so after planting for the HC to establish itself in the substrate?
> 
> Any tips would be appreciated as I'd like a nice carpet nice and quick!


I'd wait a few days, just so the HC is rooted better.

Other tips would be to get CO2 mist onto the HC if possible, if you want super fast growth.


----------



## Fred Dulley (6 Apr 2009)

So the CO2 is being blown around instead of going into the external filter this time?
Any reason for the change? Getting better results?
I tried the CO2 into external inlet recently, but found large bubbles got stuck and the DC went blue.
Thanks.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Apr 2009)

Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> So the CO2 is being blown around instead of going into the external filter this time?
> Any reason for the change? Getting better results?
> I tried the CO2 into external inlet recently, but found large bubbles got stuck and the DC went blue.
> Thanks.


That's right, Fred.  

I have a Rhinox 1000 on the right, with the lily pipes on the left.

The circulation picks up the CO2 microbubbles and distributes them very well around the whole tank.  Very few reach the surface.  A 1550lph rated filter helps... 

I think CO2 mist is most useful in this open-style of aquascape, as there's minimal planting to block circulation.  However, I generally prefer to use a glass ceramic diffuser positioned under a filter inlet in more densely planted layouts - if I'm using CO2 at all...

I would also consider an in-line reactor in a larger layout with tall planting, to prevent the poor diffusion you mention.

Cheers.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Apr 2009)

Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> I tried the CO2 into external inlet recently, but found large bubbles got stuck and the DC went blue.
> Thanks.



That's why I've got mine going into my powerhead which is a closed loop outside the tank. No possibility of it building up inside that I wouldn't think and certainly not yet after several months of running it.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2009)

Didn't spot this one in the latest issue, has it been published yet George?


----------



## George Farmer (13 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Didn't spot this one in the latest issue, has it been published yet George?


No mate.  It's not coming out until Oct/Nov issue.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> No mate.  It's not coming out until Oct/Nov issue.


Ah cool, which also means you most likely entering it in some competitions


----------



## George Farmer (13 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe...


----------



## oldwhitewood (14 May 2009)

Fantastic photography there George.


----------



## George Farmer (14 May 2009)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> Fantastic photography there George.


Thanks mate.  That's a real compliment from a connoisseur like your good self!



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thomas - Yes, they're _Trigonostigma hengeli_.


I was wrong here.  They are Trigonostigma espei.  Apologies for the confusion.


----------

